# Experience Orion BMS



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

I do not understand this sentence. What does the saftey switch do and what is mentioned with the fuses mentioned?
I think the fuses are included in the main unit.
And are the fuses build in for each line?


----------



## twright (Aug 20, 2013)

On the Orion BMS, each of the cell sense lines from the battery cells will handle some additional misapplied voltage (about 60 volts). If you miswire it bad enough to introduce more than 60 volts, you have to send it back to the factory. (but it will only take them a couple of days to fix it)

The Safety Switch on the Orion is used as a backup to the CAN communication for the charger. (and a few other reasons) If the CAN communication fails to turn off the charger, the relay that you hook to the safety switch will.

By the way: I have an Orion and it is great. This unit does more things than anyone could ever need. And their customer support can not be surpassed. They always answer the phone during business hours and are always willing to help. (Even when you're new at this EV stuff, like me.)


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Some people use small fuses in the wires between the cells and BMS (I generally do.) (Sometimes known as Pico Fuses). The Orion allows you to compensate for the small amount of added resistance.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Have one now for 1.5 years / 17000km. works great. I like the fact that the cells are divided in groups with high voltage isolation. That way you can place Contactors & Fuses within your battery connection layout.

The safety relay can also be used for controlling the EVSE. In an event you want to interrupt the charge, just interrupt the Control Pilot charge request. 

So many things you can do.


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

I like the idea of the pico fuses very much!
Thanks to you both for your answers, it sounds really great.
I want to charge via a power supply and I have to see how to remotely control it. Can the Orion BMS control (from calculation of temperature or reference table according to temperature of the cells) the charge current?

How many thermistors can be included? I have 4 battery boxes, so at least there should be for thermistors possible.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The Orion has Fuses on each of the voltage taps already. No fuses are needed.



> In all hardware revisions of the Orion BMS, each cell tap has an internal fuse in series with the tap in order to protect the BMS from significant damage and to protect the wiring harnesses in the event current is forced through the cell taps. In hardware revisions D and earlier, the fuses are designed to blow if any cell is exposed to more than 6V or less than 0V with respect to the next lowest cell. If this happens, even for a very brief time, the fuse will blow and the cell tap will behave as an open wire since it is internally open.


from here:
http://www.orionbms.com/manuals/utility/code_open_cell_voltage_fault.html

Orion can control the charge current via a 0-5V signal, or if its a compatible CAN charger.

There are 4 thermistor inputs on the BMS, but you can get thermistor extenders to add more. Each add-on module adds 80 thermistor inputs, up to a max of 800.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Travis is correct of course. However, should an internal fuse "blow" you have to remove the unit and return to Orion for service. The external fuses are a mixed bag: if something goes wrong you have the chance of fixing it yourself. On the other hand, it's easier to run into problems should you accidentally short one out. I used them and one of my friends did not, your choice.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

When in doubt, call Orion. Don't just listen to us on the forum. Ask that they recommend. 

Orion only allows you to compensate for resistance of fuses between series cells, not fuses in-line with the voltage sense wires.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for pointing out the difference Travis. That was on my list of things to do "for completeness", lol.


----------



## Ahmed457 (8 mo ago)

Hello Everyone.
I have been facing this issue with Orion BMS. Please help this is very urgent. Your immediate support is highly appreciated. 

we have been facing same issue again and again, BMS is sealed inside the Battery Pack and the connections are validated through BMS Cell tap validation tool,

A day ago I checked the BMS was working perfectly fine, 12V battery was quite low so my team decided to remove the 12V battery and get it charged. So we disconnected the BMS LV connector and 12V battery.
Next day, my team installed the 12V battery and then connected the BMS LV Connector. We checked the BMS on Orion Software and BMS was displaying following DTC codes P0A80, P0AFA and P0A04 with Cell#1 missing in the cell data tab.

8 months ago there was a similar problem cell#1 was greyed out in the cell data tab and I had to send the Orion BMS to Vendor for its blown fuse repair.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Presumably you "cleared" the DTC's then restarted the monitoring program and it gave the same errors? 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed457 (8 mo ago)

Frank said:


> Presumably you "cleared" the DTC's then restarted the monitoring program and it gave the same errors?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


yes same errors.


----------



## Ahmed457 (8 mo ago)

Ahmed457 said:


> yes same errors.


 Just connected the Orion BMS again with software after two days and now the issue is resolved and it is cell # 1. Still don't know what caused the issue.


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

Love my Orion! features and support are outstanding. I religiously pull the cell tap connectors off the Orion WHENEVER working on battery connections! 
When laying out your system keep in mind to make it easy to access cell tap connectors for this reason.


----------

